# LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

Es ist fast schon peinlich.

Nein, nicht die Tatsache, dass der Niedersächsische Verband sich in Sachen Naturschutz positioniert hat.

Peinlich ist, dass er es als bisher *Einziger* Landesverband so ausführlich und fachkompetent getan hat. Von den Bundesverbänden mal ganz zu schweigen.

Liest man das unverfängliche, platte Geschwurbel auf manch anderen Landesverbandsseiten, muss man sich nicht wundern dass dort keine Erfolge erzielt werden.

Niedersachsen macht hiermit, zumindest im Bereich Naturschutz, genau das, was z.B. die Bundesverbände im Vorfeld der Fusionsverhandlungen hätten machen sollen.

Klipp und klar sagen, welche Position vertreten wird, klare, berechtigte Forderungen aufstellen und nachvollziehbare und meßbare Aussagen treffen. Und das in einer Art und Weise, in der man sich als sachverständiger und kompetenter Partner präsentiert, und nicht als scheinheiliger Duckmäuser oder großmäuliger Kritiker. 

Die Positionierung der Angler in einem so wichtigen und die Zukunft der Angelfischerei betreffenden Punkt wie dem Naturschutz ist nur so stark, wie es die Positionierung der sie vertretenden Verbände ist. 

Auch Niedersachsen wird in Zukunft mit Problemen und Hindernissen zu kämpfen haben. Auch Niedersachsen wird sich nicht in allen Punkten durchsetzen können, ganz gewiß nicht.

Aber genau so stelle ich mir einen Verband vor, der sich kompetent für die Interessen der Angler stark macht. 

Hier nachzulesen:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Das sind auch nicht nur Worte.
So wie bei R.Gerken stehen da auch praktische Taten hinter.
http://www.wuemme-meerforelle.de/111.html
Erstaunlich wie gut die längst mit Behörden und Naturschutz zusammenarbeiten können.

@Ralle der Link vor einigen Tagen, waren Bilder zu dem unteren Bereich der Wümme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Das wichtigste daran ist in meinen Augen, dass solche Dinge eben auch an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden, in die Politik etc...

Während die Bundesverbände noch nicht mal wissen, was sie mit einer Stimme sprechen wollen und die meisten anderen Landesverbände nur mit sich selber beschäftigt sind, zeigt der LSV-NDS einmal mehr, dass Verbandsarbeit auch tatsächlich konstruktiv für Angler sein kann........



Hier noch der direkte Link zum 10-Punkte-Programm:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...-besseren Gewaesserschutz-in-Nds_LSFV-Nds.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Sehr professionelles und transparentes Herangehen!
So positioniert man sich als ernstznehmender Gesprächspartner der Politik.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie gut die längst mit Behörden und Naturschutz zusammenarbeiten können.



So erstaunlich ist das gar nicht.

Denen fehlt ganz einfach das Brett vorm Kopf, mit denen andere am Rahmen hängenbleiben wenn sie versuchen, offene Türen einzurennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Der war gut............
;-)


----------



## Deep Down (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Der Politikwechsel in Niedersachsen macht eine so rechtzeitig formulierte Positionierung und Standortbestimmung auch erforderlich.

Es wir dadurch gesichert, das die Chance eines  grünes Handeln auf einer nachvollziehbaren und daher wissenschaftlich fundierten Basis steht und dieses nicht einigen Ideologen im willkürlichen Handeln zu überlassen ist.

Gerade an dem Umgang mit der Energiegewinnung aus Wasserkraft wird sich zeigen, an welchen Massstäben sich die nunmehrige  Politik tatsächlich messen zu lassen hat.

Ich bin angesichts dieser Positionierung erneut positiv von Handeln meines Landesverband überrascht!


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*

Das ist bei dem neuen niedersächsischen Minister für Umwelt und Natur auch ein gelungener Schachzug. Der andere Verband aus Niedersachsen mit seinem 72 jährigen Landwirt an der Spitze oder der der Hansestadt mit seinem Reserve - Offizier denken soweit nicht ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Politikwechsel in Niedersachsen macht eine so rechtzeitig formulierte Positionierung und Standortbestimmung auch erforderlich.
> 
> Es wir dadurch gesichert, das die Chance eines grünes Handeln auf einer nachvollziehbaren und daher wissenschaftlich fundierten Basis steht und dieses nicht einigen Ideologen im willkürlichen Handeln zu überlassen ist.


 
In SH haben wir ja einen Politik- bzw. Farbwechsel hinter uns. Doch trotzdem träumt man dort anscheinend weiterhin von Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen in der Zusammenarbeit mit Politik, Behörden und Umweltverbänden. Ein klares Statement vermisse ich dort auf jeden Fall. Das zeigt einmal mehr, wo die Unfähigkeit zu Hause ist, siehe Beispiel NSG Behrensdorf. 2 Jahre nach den Umweltverbänden hat der LSFV auch eine Stellungnahme abgegeben und wird von seinen Mitgliedern dafür noch beklatscht...Ich nenne das den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpennt. 

Man kann doch eigentlich nur hoffen, dass andere Delegierte das vorbildliche Verhalten der NDS mitbekommen und dem Verhalten nacheifern möchten.  Manchmal färbt ja auch positives Verhalten ab.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: LSFV Niedersachsen positioniert sich in Sachen Naturschutz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So erstaunlich ist das gar nicht.
> 
> Denen fehlt ganz einfach das Brett vorm Kopf, mit denen andere am Rahmen hängenbleiben wenn sie versuchen, offene Türen einzurennen.




:vik:#6|jump:


----------

